# pulls to left when accelerating, pull right when decelerating



## wjlbass (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,

I have a 2009 Murano SL, AWD

a couple of months ago, strange behavior started - when I accelerate, the car nudges to the left, when I take my foot off the gas, after a quick second it jerks to the right. Last week, I purchased 4 new tires and had a 4 wheel alignment done thinking it was the worn tires. Nothing changed, if anything it seems even more noticeable.

Also, when I enter a curve at highway speeds, part way into the curve the car will suddenly pull in the direction I am turning.

The repair shop that installed the tires checked everything under the front end and said everything was tight and could not find anything that would cause this. The service manager took it for a test drive and confirmed the behavior but was at a loss as to what was causing it.

thanks in advance for any ideas.
Bill


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check your motor mounts; there may be one or more broken ones.


----------



## pcwiz88 (Oct 8, 2018)

*lower control arm bushing*

it happened to me twice--04 Murano-- lower control arm bushing gets worn --pulls to left from torque steer


----------

